# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Việt hoá Mach3 - [Free]

## giaiphapcnc

Dạo này công việc không thuận cho lắm, ngồi chán chán lôi cái này ra nghịch. Nga ngố, tàu khựa, đức, ý, pháp ... có màn hình giao diện riêng cho Mach3, nên e định làm 1 cái Tiếng Việt. Có 2 cách để sửa ngôn ngữ là dùng hình ảnh hoặc dùng FLASH. Dùng hình ảnh thì có vẻ thao tác đồ họa nhanh hơn Flash, nhưng có yếu điểm là chỉ phù hợp với 1 độ phân giải màn hình, nếu thay đổi độ phân giải màn hình thì hình ảnh bị co lại hoặc bị vỡ. Dùng Flash có ưu điểm là không phụ thuộc vào độ phân giải màn hình, giao diện đẹp, nhưng có vẻ như tốc độ giao tiếp không được nhanh bằng hình ảnh. Giao diện bằng Flash có thể thấy ở Ultimate Screen của Machmotion:



Giao diện của Tàu<Flash>, Nga ngố = ảnh



 

Trong việc việt hóa này em sử dụng Flash dựa trên màn hình có sẵn của Mach3, Flash như này ah.



Việc việc hóa này có thể ngôn ngữ không chính xác nên nhờ các bác góp ý. Giao diện này là FREE, do chưa thể kiểm tra hết các trường hợp nên chạy trong môi trường thật các bác nên cân nhắc. Cuối mỗi ngày em sẽ up lên bản việt hóa cho đến khi hoàn thiện.

Rgs

----------

anhcos, CBNN, cnclaivung, haianhelectric, huyquynhbk, Nguyen Tuan, nhatson, ppgas, skyway.cdt, tcm, thehiena2, Tuanlm, yubin58, zinken2

----------


## CKD

Vụ dùng phần mềm Việt hóa thì mình vừa ủng hộ vừa không ủng hộ.
- Ủng hộ vì nó có thể dễ dàng hơn với những bạn mới bắt đầu.
- Không ủng hộ vì - tiếng việt thể hiện không chính xác ngữ nghĩa, hoặc nếu chính xác thì câu từ quá dài, không thống nhất cách dịch. Trong khi đó nếu biết được từ khóa tiếng anh thì việc tìm hiểu & phát triển sẽ thuận lợi hơn.

Không phải bàn ra nhưng mình thấy hay hơn hết là hợp sức làm một cái hướng dẫn Mach3 thật chi tiết bằng tiếng việt, trên giao diện tiếng anh chuẩn  :Smile: . Mình thấy có nhiều bạn dùng Mach3 nhưng rất nhiều bạn lại không hiểu gì về các chức năng có trên đó.
Mà quả thật bản thân mình vẫn chưa hiểu hết được Mach3 có thể làm gì và làm như thế nào. Vẫn liên tục cập nhật mà chưa thấy hồi kết.

Dù thế nào cũng cám ơn sản phẩm của bạn dành cho cộng đồng. Vụ design này mình kém nên không giúp được. Có cái mình sẽ theo dõi để xem có góp ý thêm được gì không  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, giaiphapcnc, hungdn, Huudong, ppgas, sieunhim, yubin58

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Tks bác CDK. Từ trước đến h em cũng ít dùng Tiếng Việt, vì đúng là có 1 số từ tiếng Anh dịch ra không biết dịch thế nào cho chuẩn, với trình tiếng Anh mình cũng còi. Nhưng dù sao em vẫn làm tiếp tục thực hiện. Bản demo 1 các bác có thể xem trực tiếp ở đây:

Ở đây

Bản này còn nhiều chỗ chưa việt hóa, mai tổng hợp các trang thành 1 file excel cho tiện theo dõi.

Để thử nghiệm các bác down file dưới đây về. Sau đó giải nén copy vào thư mục chạy mach3, ví dụ như C:\Mach3.
Sau đó vào trong Mach3, chọn View ->  Load Screens -> Chọn kiểu file Flash Screen (*.swf) và chọn tập tin vừa copy: Mach3_vi.swf (tiếng việt) và Mach3_en.swf (tiếng anh)

Mach3_TiengViet.zip

Chú ý: máy cần cài adobe flash reader để chạy.( thông thường cái này đã có)

----------

Brian, CKD, yubin58

----------


## sieunhim

Ủng hộ bác CKD việc làm tut cho những người mới như bọn em, nhiều khi nhìn vào chả hiểu mô tê gì vì tiếng anh chuyên ngành nó khác xa với giao tiếp nên hiểu nó là cả 1 vấn đề với ng giỏi tiếng anh chứ chưa nói gì đến những ng tiếng anh không tốt.
Các công nghệ mới ra thì tài liệu hầu hết là tiếng anh nên e nghĩ ae cũng tập dần với việc đọc tài liệu tiếng anh sẽ nắm bắt nhanh hơn.

----------

yubin58

----------


## Diyodira

vấn đề Việt hóa (giao diện tiếng Việt ) cho Mach CNC thì ok cho người dùng, còn nhìn theo hướng kỹ thuật của CKD thì đúng là không nên , vì tiếng Việt rõ dài dòng, mà giao diện chủ yếu dùng cho mấy bạn đứng máy nên cần Việt hóa.
mình có giao diện tiếng Việt cho máy plasma, bạn nào thích thì dùng free nhưng không nên thương mại, máy đoạt cup techmart 2008 là cũng do giao diện này  :Smile: , thiết kế nó cũng đơn giản như các bạn làm web, nó có bộ phần mềm để phát triển có thể load trên trang web của Mach 3.

Nhờ admin cho mail để mình gởi giao diện với folder ảnh rồi đưa lên diễn đàn giúp mình, thanks

----------

tcm, Tuấn, yubin58

----------


## nhatson

việt hoá em thấy nhu cầu lớn nhất là ở mấy cái máy dùng mac3 để cứu sống mấy con máy chuyên dùng hoặc chế tạo máy chuyên dùng , nó được công nhân sử dụng với vài thao tác đơn giản

----------

yubin58

----------


## phuongmd

Mach3 được viết từ VC6.0 nên Hack resouce rất đơn giản và ít bị lỗi.
Mình thử rồi nhé.
Bác cố gắng hoàn thiện cho anh em sử dụng.

----------

yubin58

----------


## solero

Đang có ý tưởng mod lại giao diện Mach3 cho thật giống với NcStudio  :Smile:

----------

yubin58

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Mach3 được viết từ VC6.0 nên Hack resouce rất đơn giản và ít bị lỗi.
> Mình thử rồi nhé.
> Bác cố gắng hoàn thiện cho anh em sử dụng.


Mach3 được viết bằng VS 2002,VC++ 7 bác ah, việc sửa Resource thì dùng Hack Rersource cũng được, nhưng em không có ý định làm. Em chỉ làm giao diện ngoài thôi.



Bản giao diện 0.1 còn một vài em chưa Việt hoá, các bác có thể down về thử.



Download: mach3_viet_hoa_0.1.zip

Để thử nghiệm các bác down file dưới đây về. Sau đó giải nén copy vào thư mục chạy mach3, ví dụ như *C:\Mach3.*

Sau đó vào trong Mach3, chọn _View -> Load Screens -> Chọn kiểu file Flash Screen (*.swf)_ và chọn tập tin vừa copy: *Mach3_vi.swf* (tiếng việt) và *Mach3_en.swf* (tiếng anh)

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson, thuhanoi, yubin58

----------


## Diyodira

show ae hình giao diện trước, mình cố gắng làm đơn giản nhất để mấy bạn đứng máy không bị rối và áp lực với nó, vì mấy bạn chỉ đơn giản là chạy - dừng - chỉnh tốc độ.
vẫn chưa thấy admin cho mình mail, nếu bạn nào thích thì cho mai mình gởi qua cũng được, gồm file vnplasma.set và folder hình.




thanks

----------

Brian, Mr.L, Tuấn, yubin58

----------


## CKD

Cụ dùng RAR nén lại, xong attach vào diễn đàn được mà bác Đi vô rồi đi ra.

Không thì cụ email cho em (dưới sign), em úp lên cho.

----------

yubin58

----------


## Diyodira

> Cụ dùng RAR nén lại, xong attach vào diễn đàn được mà bác Đi vô rồi đi ra.
> 
> Không thì cụ email cho em (dưới sign), em úp lên cho.


mail cho Bác rồi nhé, thanks.

file:    vnplasma.set      thì chép và thư mục gốc Mach 3, thường là: C:\Mach3
tất cả file images thì chép và thư mục gốc Bitmaps, thường là: C:\Mach3\Bitmaps

----------

Mr.L, yubin58

----------


## CKD

Nhận được screen của bác Diyodira nên up lên cho anh em.
Thanks bác Diyodira đã chia sẽ.

Trong đó file:
- Bitmaps.rar - các bạn giải nén vào thư mục Bitmaps trong Mach3. Thông thường là C:\Mach3\Bitmaps\
- vnPlasma.rar - các bạn giải nén vào thư mục Mach3. Thông thường là C:\Mach3\

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, yubin58

----------


## CKD

Vừa cập nhật screen Mach3 Plasma của bác Diyodira. Các bạn có thể download  :Smile:  và trải nghiệm.

----------

thehiena2, yubin58

----------


## cnclaivung

mach3 load tiếng việt sài khoản 1 tháng là lỗi tè le các bác ạ, khi run line lúc được lúc không, tự đứng máy, load về creen củ thì ko bị, thử đi thử lại nhiều lần  em mới dám nói. đặc biệt em nó hay nỗi chứng cà dựt với Win 7 32, ( 64 thì ko xuất xung ) mach 3 chạy win 7 ko mượt bằng XP , em khẳng định cái này, còn các pro có cao chiêu thì em ko biết...vọc mach3 càng vọc càng ghiền...mà nó cũng tưng tưng dể nóng...

----------

yubin58

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> mach3 load tiếng việt sài khoản 1 tháng là lỗi tè le các bác ạ, khi run line lúc được lúc không, tự đứng máy, load về creen củ thì ko bị, thử đi thử lại nhiều lần  em mới dám nói. đặc biệt em nó hay nỗi chứng cà dựt với Win 7 32, ( 64 thì ko xuất xung ) mach 3 chạy win 7 ko mượt bằng XP , em khẳng định cái này, còn các pro có cao chiêu thì em ko biết...vọc mach3 càng vọc càng ghiền...mà nó cũng tưng tưng dể nóng...


Cái này là giao diện không liên quan đến điều khiển. Win 64 nếu dùng LPT thì ko xuất xung là đúng rồi. Còn nếu dùng Win7 Mach3 trên 1 số diễn đàn người ta cũng khuyến cáo cần thiết lập cấu hình chạy với quyền admin.

----------

cnclaivung, yubin58

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em bị báo lỗi thề này nè cụ

bị lỗi gì vậy bác

----------


## Văn Phượng Lê

> Mach3 được viết từ VC6.0 nên Hack resouce rất đơn giản và ít bị lỗi.
> Mình thử rồi nhé.
> Bác cố gắng hoàn thiện cho anh em sử dụng.


Bác việt hóa mấy cái dialog có bị lỗi font không

----------


## maycncmini

> Mach3 được viết bằng VS 2002,VC++ 7 bác ah, việc sửa Resource thì dùng Hack Rersource cũng được, nhưng em không có ý định làm. Em chỉ làm giao diện ngoài thôi.
> 
> 
> 
> Bản giao diện 0.1 còn một vài em chưa Việt hoá, các bác có thể down về thử.
> 
> 
> 
> Download: mach3_viet_hoa_0.1.zip
> ...


Giao diện Flash nhìn đẹp mắt nhưng thiếu chức năng MPG Mode, đáng tiếc

----------

